# ready for the white stuff



## tim white (Sep 12, 2009)

08 king quad 750!


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like you may need some tires. But other than that it looks good!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice set up. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you give for you drop basket?


----------



## tim white (Sep 12, 2009)

$69.99 on ebay but $30.00 shipping. Comes with a bunch of mounting brackets. Same one [email protected] TSC around here. I thought it was a good deal!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

tim white;859814 said:


> $69.99 on ebay but $30.00 shipping. Comes with a bunch of mounting brackets. Same one [email protected] TSC around here. I thought it was a good deal!


I built one for my Arctic Cat 500 3 years ago and I got about $80 and 8 hours of fabrication in it. It's alot more ruged than than the store bought ones and it's also alot deeper to. I will have to post some pics of it some time.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

looks good


----------

